#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Universities/Colleges in United Kingdom, UK With Rank

## amos.0119

Details of top colleges in United Kingdom UK, with important details including the official website, address, year of foundation their ranks etc.

1. University of Cambridge University of Cambridge United State
Rank in UK: 1
Rank in World : 15
State: Cambridge 
Founded: 1209
Website: http://www.cam.ac.uk/
Address: The Old Schools, Trinity Lane, Cambridge CB2 1TN, United Kingdom

2. University of Oxford University of Oxford UK
Rank in UK: 2
Rank in World : 16
State: Oxford 
Founded: Unknown, teaching existed since 1096
Website: http://www.ox.ac.uk/
Address: University Offices, Wellington Square, Oxford OX1 2JD, United Kingdom

3. University College London
Rank in UK: 3
Rank in World : 24
State: London
Founded: 1826
Website: http://www.ucl.ac.uk/
Address: Gower Street, London WC1E 6BT, United Kingdom

4. University of Edinburgh
Rank in UK: 4
Rank in World : 52
State: Edinburgh
Founded: 1583
Website: http://www.ed.ac.uk/
Address: Old College, South Bridge, Edinburgh EH8 9YL, United Kingdom

5. University of Glasgow
Rank in UK: 5
Rank in World : 111
State: Glasgow
Founded: 1451
Website: http://www.gla.ac.uk/
Address: Glasgow G12 8QQ, United Kingdom


For More details: Click Here:





  Similar Threads: Top Universities/Colleges in United States US With Rank Top Universities/Colleges in Singapore With Rank Top 20 Colleges in Europe With Rank colleges avaliable on jee mains rank of 49124

----------

